# - 1  2020

## nadlen-0833

, .
 (2 )   ()  11.03.2020  22.03.2020.    0%     .      1  2020 -     0%       ,,  . 
:
1)           ,       0%? 
2)  1 . 2020    0%     ?
3)        ,,  1 . 2020   ,,     -        -     ,   -  ?
    . ,   )

----------


## food-list

> 1)           ,       0%?






> 2)  1 . 2020    0%     ?






> )        ,,  1 . 2020   ,,     -        -     ,   -  ?


,  



> . ,   )


  ,  ,     ,   "      ,    ,    ".  .

----------


## nadlen-0833

!!! :Redface:  :yes:

----------

- .            .    ?      - ?

     .   25   .       2 ?

 -     1

----------

...

----------


## Levkoya

,   -,      .  ,    2-  ,  1       ,      "     0%",     4  ,         010.

----------


## food-list

> 2 ?


,         20/07.        .

----------

> ,   -,      .


      .  ?   ?        ?

----------

> ,         20/07.        .


     -  .         -       ,    3

----------

